# Where I can get Quebracho Wood?



## brez

Does anybody know where I can get Quebracho Wood? A customer has asked if he can get pens made from Quebracho Wood. Quebracho Wood comes from South America, apparently it is a very hard wood, Quebracho means "break axe".

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Nolan

http://www.woodfinder.com/search.php?search=Quebracho

Hope this helps


----------



## redfishsc

I've never heard of it, but anything called "break axe" oughta be some hard stuff!


A google search tells me the Latin name for this tree (or some tree called quebracho) is 
*Aspidosperma quebracho-blanco *


-- knowing this may help, even if you can't pronounce it without spraining your tongue. 


Check this link. 
http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/q/quebra02.html


----------



## brez

Nolan said:


> http://www.woodfinder.com/search.php?search=Quebracho
> 
> Hope this helps



Nolan,

I checked the site that woodfinder referenced and did not find any. I have sent them an email to see if they have it but don't list it on their site.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Rifleman1776

Contact Jim King at:  http://www.exoticwoodworld.com/

Tell him Frank sent ye and say "HI".

I don't know anything about 'Quebracho' but, I'll betcha Jim will tell you it is also known under half a dozen other names. He is quite the (genuine) expert on the subject of exotic woods.


----------



## brez

Rifleman1776 said:


> Contact Jim King at:  http://www.exoticwoodworld.com/
> 
> Tell him Frank sent ye and say "HI".
> 
> I don't know anything about 'Quebracho' but, I'll betcha Jim will tell you it is also known under half a dozen other names. He is quite the (genuine) expert on the subject of exotic woods.



Frank,

I have sent an email to Jim.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ldb2000

I found it with Nolans link , try this
http://www.woodfinder.com/woods/quebracho.php


----------



## Runge

brez said:


> Does anybody know where I can get Quebracho Wood? A customer has asked if he can get pens made from Quebracho Wood. Quebracho Wood comes from South America, apparently it is a very hard wood, Quebracho means "break axe".
> 
> Thanks
> Mike



Quebracho is a general name for woods from the genus Schinopsis. The woods are light brownish and sunburn to a maroonish color. Schinopsis quebracho-colorado has been imported into the US by these folks:

http://www.argentinefinehardwoods.com/gallery_dense.html

However, Schinopsis brasiliensis and Schinopsis glabra are probably better woods in terms of density.


----------



## redcart

*now avalible*

I don't know if you are still looking for  Quebracho, but Woodcraft is carrying it now. I bought some in the San Antonio location and it is for sale online.

hope this helps,

James Carter

www.stitchinturn.com
https://www.instagram.com/stitchinturn.james/


----------



## magpens

My nearest tool store sells wood for turners and currently has several turning blocks of Quebracho ... not that this info helps you ... just wanted to see if I could spell it !!!


----------



## Rifleman1776

*old site*



Rifleman1776 said:


> Contact Jim King at:  Under Construction - Doteasy.com
> 
> Tell him Frank sent ye and say "HI".
> 
> I don't know anything about 'Quebracho' but, I'll betcha Jim will tell you it is also known under half a dozen other names. He is quite the (genuine) expert on the subject of exotic woods.




I lost contact with Jim several years ago. Now, apparently, his web site is defunct also. He helped me a lot with info about South America, particularly Peru. A novel I am yet to complete is set in Peru and based almost entirely on information he sent me. To not digress, the wood in question may have many names. This happens a lot in South America whenever a new scientist 'discovers' a previously unknown (to him) tree species. And, Jim told me that in SA there are many trees that "grow like grass" but despite being fast growers are incredibly hard. And, many (many-many) are highly toxic and prohibited from harvesting and export. But, that is a big BUT, there it is a huge industry to illegally export these toxic woods under false names. So, whenever working with woods from SA, take precautions.


----------



## llewis816

Woodcraft has it on sale during July. The ad just came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pen Zen

I bought a block at the Fort Worth Woodcraft a couple of weeks ago.


----------

